# Shortcuts for Studio Mode



## w00looo (Sep 15, 2017)

Hello,
I just got an Elgato Stream Deck and I am a little disapointed : I use OBS in Studio Mode, and was hopping to switch scenes in PREVIEW before I TAKE them to the program. Like I do when I work on a tricaster for example.

Unfortunately shortcuts only work for taking the scenes directly, without previewing first. While it is great for gamers, I was hopping there was going to be a way to do this like I do.

The workaround is to use as little Scenes as possible, use many sources on top... But there are down sides... It would be really awesome if you guys are adding shortcuts for each scenes.

Thanks !

EDIT : setting up shortcuts in OBS and Elgato software, it works as expected. So Happy !! This is great, since I have the best of both world now (being able to preview, aswell as take scenes quickly if needed)


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 15, 2017)

This sounds more like an issue with the Stream Deck, not OBS. There should be a way via the API to switch preview scenes and trigger transitions. I would contact Elgato to request that feature, not OBS.


----------



## npudar (Apr 5, 2020)

w00looo said:


> EDIT : setting up shortcuts in OBS and Elgato software, it works as expected. So Happy !! This is great, since I have the best of both world now (being able to preview, aswell as take scenes quickly if needed)



Can you please explain how you did that? I would love to have a button that would toggle the Studio Mode, another for Fade -- and when it is in Studio Mode for my Scene selectors to only change the Preview screen.  Is this possible with what you did? Thanks.


----------

